# eth0 not starting again

## udippel

 :Sad: 

Everything had been fine here, until I wanted my LogiTech USB-mouse: Added some (hopefully) correct modules in menuconfig and recompiled; even saved the old bzImage:

# cp bzImage bzImage.okaywithoutUSB

Now eth0 doesn't start; as 'M' it has some 10 unresolved symbols; as 'X' it doesn't either. Even

# mv bzImage.okaywithoutUSB bzImage

does not help and brings a similar result, though it had started previously.

1. - of course, any idea what to do; my menuconfig looks good to me

2. - how can I really save a working kernel so that it can be re-instated later?

Uwe

----------

## taskara

if you run menuconfig - there's an option to save your kernel. use this to make a backup.

tho the way you have done it should work

so am i to understand that the problem you are having is that the eth0 doesn't work ?

try not compiling modules into your kernel. you don't need modules unless it's something you don't use often.

otherwise complile everything into the kernel directly. I have no modules in my kernel.

if your eth0 isn't working, try "/etc/init.d/eth0.net start"

and then run ifconfig and see what the config's like..

I would recommend going back through your kernel and compiling support straight into the kernel,and not using any modules at all.

I'm assuming you didn't forget to run make modules, and make modules_install after you've made your "usb" kernel

let me know how you go..

----------

